# PayPal refusing to process payments to VPN.SH?



## ocitysolutions (Jul 21, 2014)

Just got an email from VPN.SH saying that PayPal is no longer willing to accept payments on their behalf. Email included below.



> At VPN.sh we've recently been informed by PayPal that they no longer wish to work with us. Unfortunately they haven't given us valid reasoning for this, and we have to assume that it's something to do with wanting to crack down against VPN providers. We're currently in the process of getting new payment methods up and running to replace PayPal. If you have due invoices, no suspension or late fee will be added whilst we get the new payment methods implemented. Payment can still be made by Bitcoin in the meantime.
> 
> We're also in the process of implementing a new support team, so support tickets may have slow response times until the new team is fully implemented by the end of the month. For urgent queries, please email me on [email protected] - please note that my response times may take a day or two as I'm on vacation for the next week.
> 
> ...


To me it sounds like PayPal is starting to arbitrarily choose who to accept/not accept payments for.


----------



## devonblzx (Jul 21, 2014)

Or providers who may have had repeated problems (possibly with chargebacks).  I doubt PayPal cares or even looks into what small scale users are selling.


----------



## KuJoe (Jul 21, 2014)

I'm pretty sure Paypal started disallowing VPN/proxy services last year. I forgot all about it until this thread though but I'm sure somebody with more time on their hands can find all of the articles of them closing accounts for VPN providers.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jul 21, 2014)

PayPal isn't disallowing VPN/etc themselves - but several higher-level carriers like Visa and Mastercard have been putting arbitrary blocks in place.

Now, there's another factor to consider here.  Given how many "Haven't heard from vpn.sh in X months" threads have been popping up in various places, it's very possible that PayPal simply got sick of dealing with all the disputes, and told them to take a hike.


----------



## DomainBop (Jul 21, 2014)

> We're also in the process of implementing a new support team, so support tickets may have slow response times until the new team is fully implemented by the end of the month. For urgent queries, please email me on [email protected] - please note that my response times may take a day or two as I'm on vacation for the next week.


+1 for caring enough about your business and customers to go on vacation at a time when customers are complaining about long response times and many of the locations not being accessible.

I put in my cancellation request (immediate cancellation) 7 days ago and the "your service will be cancelled within 24 hours" confirmation email is listed in WHMCS's list of sent emails).  7 days later account still not cancelled...somebody's WHMCS cron job must not be running.

Anyways...



> Just got an email from VPN.SH saying that PayPal is no longer willing to accept payments on their behalf


Based on the fact that they seem to be AWOL from their business most of the time (complaints on various forums stretching back months about lack of support and locations not working) I would imagine that they're similarly lax in fraud screening during the order process and fighting abuse on their network (as witnessed by their providers giving them the boot a few times).  If I had to take a guess I'd say the real reason for PayPal limiting their account is a high chargeback/dispute rate not because PayPal hates VPN providers.


----------



## switsys (Jul 21, 2014)

DomainBop said:


> +1 for caring enough about your business and customers to go on vacation at a time when customers are complaining about long response times and many of the locations not being accessible.
> 
> If I had to take a guess I'd say the real reason for PayPal limiting their account is a high chargeback/dispute rate not because PayPal hates VPN providers.


Me too, this provider is a VERY laid back person.

Yeah, this has nothing to do with any potential PayPal policy regarding VPN providers.


----------



## drmike (Jul 21, 2014)

Unsure why they got the boot... But I will say there product is no frills, no real support sort of service...  and the SORRY, stuff isn't working, service outtages, etc. have exceeded the tolerances of normal, rational people over the past oh, six months.

Any business that lives and dies by PayPal is NOT a business.   There are other payment options, providers, gateways, etc.

Aside from the low adoption, Bitcoin would be more suitable for payment for such a lowly priced, anonymous intent, service.


----------



## yomero (Jul 21, 2014)

DomainBop said:


> +1 for caring enough about your business and customers to go on vacation at a time when customers are complaining about long response times and many of the locations not being accessible.


Exactly this is what I thought. Honestly, this business is a joke.

I don't have any hope to get tickets answered, or get back the locations currently down.


----------

